# Holster For My S&W Shield 9mm



## Henryluc (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m looking for a dual purpose holster to carry while hunting under my pack waist belt but also as a OWB carry holster that I can use for some tactical training I want to take.
Any suggestions?


----------

